# Tour de Julian, Road and MTB rides 11-10 & 11-11 2007



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

For both roadies and MTBers.

On Saturday November 10th we offer road rides of 28, 40 and 55 miles with lots of climbing, great scenery and fall colors.

On Sunday November 11th we offer MTB rides from 11 to 22 miles in the newly opened Santa Ysabel preserve. Tough climbs and great scenery make for a great MTB ride.

Ride one day or both. On site camping available at the start finish are at Menghini Winery.

Event includes well stocked rest stops, event t-shirt and after the ride world famous Julian Pie and Ice cream along with refreshments.

Web site page for complete details is at http://www.julianactive.com/tour de julian.htm


----------

